# [How To] ****relocked**** Hboot Htc Root Method



## Karl

If you unlocked your device using HTC unlock method (Welcome to HTCdev) and have Hboot 1.5

1. Enter FASTBOOT, and then connect to your computer (FASTBOOT USB will be shown)

2. Open command prompt in your computer

3. Relock your device by typing "fastboot oem lock", device will reboot.

4. Enter FASTBOOT again (you will see *** RELOCKED ***)

5. Apply the RUU.
located here http://rootzwiki.com...r-shipped-roms/

6. You device will be back to stock rom unrooted

Note: It will say "relocked" and not locked this way Sprint/HTC knows you have voided your warranty without the need of looking up your serial #









may need this to run cmd if you no longer have after you unlocked
Download rootevo3dnew.zip for free on Filesonic.com
*MD5:* 48c19a3a07ed53441e70309df9e3a8af


----------



## wwjoshdew

This makes me VERY THANKFUL that I didn't apply the official 2.3.4 update! I used the Revolutionary method the day it released and I still have the 1.4 bootloader! This pisses me off though!

Sent from my EVO3D with CM7 using Tapatalk!


----------



## SuperDiva

*hboot 1.50.00 testing confirms that there is a 4 byte block sector which is the lock out to revert the hboot back to 1.40.00 with s-off -0.*​
*Just can't totally verify actual reverting until i get my hands on a test unit with 1.50.00 on it. I can't afford to hard brick my working personal unit to do it. OH HELLZ no.*​
*







**Update you as i get confirmations







*​


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

evil_devnull said:


> *hboot 1.50.00 testing confirms that there is a 4 byte block sector which is the lock out to revert the hboot back to 1.40.00 with s-off -0.*​
> *Just can't totally verify actual reverting until i get my hands on a test unit with 1.50.00 on it. I can't afford to hard brick my working personal unit to do it. OH HELLZ no.*​
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **Update you as i get confirmations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *​


What do you have in mind, I might be willing to give it a go on my phone. I follow directions well


----------



## SuperDiva

Relocking unlocking changes 1 byte of code. I need .bins from the htcdev sites. Have my bin from first unlock, and from 2nd unlock after oem relock, im workin on it.


----------



## pstevep

Is this where the cool kids come to hang out?


----------



## dimebagdan65

Watching this thread with great interest now

www.dimedroidhq.com


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E

Your watching a thread with great interest now that has been dead since November...







just want to make sure we're on the same page


----------



## bigwillyg

USSENTERNCC1701E said:


> Your watching a thread with great interest now that has been dead since November... just want to make sure we're on the same page


That and it's kind of pointless because there is now a proven method to downgrade hboot and get s-off again.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------

